# Bill Herriman Classic (plywood copy)



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well I finally have one. A Tex-Shooter Classic. I have been wanting one of these for years but was afraid to make one for myself. It was the double radius and the handle shape that was scaring me. I don't have a router, and I'm not all that skilled with my dremel. I knew it would be easy to come out with a misshapen handle and some uneven radii in the throat.

It was for that reason that about a year ago I made a deal for someone else to make me one. But that deal fell through.

A couple of weeks ago, Bill (Tex-Shooter) posted a drawing of his classic in the shared designs forum, reminding me of how much I wanted one. So I just went for it.


























It's done right to scale. This is bigger than I'm used to, but I had no trouble shooting it. It's a proven classic for a good reason.










Hope I didn't mess it up too bad.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

nice out dh i love that design!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

It looks great, a lot better than mine. This is indeed a classic, and everyone who makes and shoots board cuts should have one. Anyone who doesn't have one needs to get one.

Henry


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

you really nailed that dayhiker,looks excellent


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Oooh.. this is not a copy... this is cloning - wonderful job DH


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice! That is perfect!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Very nice Bill, came out perfect.
Philly


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Can't beat the Herriman Classic and that one is as good as they come!
Great work!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks everybody. Like Henry says, I would recommend this fork to anybody who makes their own boardcuts. It's a Classic for a very good reason. It's a great slingshot that is everything a slingshot has to be. Even if you scale it down it's just as good -- I also cut one out scaled to 90% of the original. Haven't sanded it yet but I can tell it's going to be a beauty too.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Dayhiker, you did a fantastic job! It makes me proud that you thought enough of the design to make one. I have a scaled down version also. The basic idea of this design was a slingshot that was comfortable to hold and have enough grain length in the fork to be strong enough to make from most hardwoods. When I first started shooting again in 1998 I did not know about Baltic birch until 2002. I then made many out of Baltic birch, but the Baltic birch at that time was not as good as it is today so I still used that pattern. I can only speak for myself, but I have arthritis in my hands and many of the newer ergo designs hurt tendons in my fingers when shooting a lot. This design does not cause that as much for me so it is one of my favorites. Flippinout made one of my classics for me that is a little thicker and modified a little. That classic is the most comfortable board cut that I have shot. I encourage anybody that wants to make this pattern to do so. If you want to sell them, that is fine also as I don't consider the design as my property! - Tex


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks, Bill!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Fantastic job DH!!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey Rockslinger, I know that it is not a copy of mine, but that is a very nice classic slingshot you made in your avadar picture. I saw it in your Gallery. -- Tex


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

great work D.H.







i think i will have to get me one made up soon, i can tell by looking it will be a good shooter, i'v seen this design a few times now and have only just found out it was designed by tex lol, great job D,H, and a great design tex, john


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

gamekeeper john said:


> great work D.H.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John, I can't wait to see yours. You'll probably do it in about 15 minutes, too. Ha ha. (took me many hours)


----------

